# Front Cap Delamination



## dnp (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi all, I recently purchased a 2006 27RSDS and the trailer will most likely need the front cap replaced due to water damage. I read somewhere about replacing the front skin with diamond plate, if anyone has any info about this or other fixes that do not require large amounts of cash or selling your first born child could you please pass it along?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

My link

My link


----------

